# Saugeyes. 3-4



## tchrist5 (Jun 29, 2008)

Got out this morning at about 830 fished until about 3 and ended with 9 keeps. Crank baits were the ticket. Rocky wind blown banks seemed to have the fish stacked on them feeding like crazy. Hope everyone got into some action today of you were out it was beautiful.

Fish were 16-20" and very aggressive.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Nice man! I tossed some swim baits on windy rocks before sun up saterday and hit 7 they were hammering the swims!!!


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

we got 2 good ones and lost another on main lake points during the crappie tournament first thing in the morning. Obviously the post spawn feed time is here, hope it lasts awhile.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

The big one I got Friday spit up a 4 inch catfish


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Big Joshy said:


> we got 2 good ones and lost another on main lake points during the crappie tournament first thing in the morning. Obviously the post spawn feed time is here, hope it lasts awhile.


Joshy those all black swims have been money for me paired with a bright orange 1/8 oz head another ogfer gave me,when the sun is down


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

1basshunter said:


> The big one I got Friday spit up a 4 inch catfish


Thats crazy... they eat any thing.. my biggest this spring had big gill in its belley... i tossesd all mine back saterday mornin. Tbey were 16/17" one 20" +


----------



## tchrist5 (Jun 29, 2008)

It was a fun day on the lake! Water is looking not too bad clarity wise, temp was 57 in the morning and climbed to 60 at around noon, and the bite was on. We didn't even mess with Joshys for 2 days and it kills me to say that.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

tchrist5 said:


> It was a fun day on the lake! Water is looking not too bad clarity wise, temp was 57 in the morning and climbed to 60 at around noon, and the bite was on. We didn't even mess with Joshys for 2 days and it kills me to say that.


Deep lake or shallow lake?


----------



## tchrist5 (Jun 29, 2008)

I was fishing Buckeye.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Nice work T


----------



## willieg89 (Dec 5, 2008)

Mushijobah when you going to join us on the boat?


----------



## b912 (Apr 4, 2008)

Wow, nice job! I was on buckeye trolling from 8:00 PM - 11:30 PM Sat night and never had a bite. Couldn't understand it. Conditions were great but nothing happening where I was. Need to explore new spots. I typically hit the reefs in front of Fairfield beach then troll west up to Journal island and down the wall there. Sometimes hit the tow path as well but haven't so far this year. I've got 3 trips and only 1 fish.


----------



## tchrist5 (Jun 29, 2008)

Same routine today and man were the Bigguns out. Got out with willieg89 got a Double man limit, as well as 4 FO'S biggest going 5lbs 25". Get out and get a line wet fellas fish are very active.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

GOod job guys! I couldnt quit stareing at a crappie float long enough to saugeye fish this weekend.


----------



## willieg89 (Dec 5, 2008)

It was a blast! Nothing like catching 3 fish ohios in one day and then watching tony catch one too! Can't wait for next weekend.


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

tchrist5 are you casting or trolling cranks along rock banks ?


----------

